# Fresh Basil



## SudsyKat (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, y'all.

I wanted to throw a question out there because I read conflicting advice on forums and elsewhere. 

I have some lovely fresh basil growing on my balcony and I wanted to use it in soap. I was thinking I'd just steep it in the oils for a couple of hours and then strain it out. But then, I don't really understand how to totally recover every ounce of your oil once you put the mixture through a strainer. Does that make sense? I mean, it seems like you'd lose some oil in the process. My batches are fairly small (2 pounds of oils), so I'm meticulous about the weights.

Also, I read that basil can be an irritant or allergen for some people. Is that common?

Will the smell remain at all? That would be the only reason for me doing this. I'm not sure if it will work though. it's hard for me to imagine a fresh herb smell surviving saponification.

If not, I guess I'll just have to make some more pesto!

Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## krissy (Sep 25, 2010)

from what i have read here before, the scent will not survive the lye monster.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Sep 25, 2010)

I think it's pesto for you  You could use a basil FO. I have never seen a basil EO but I am sure there is one out there. But It will not survive the lye monster. 
To respond to your question on the oil, add a little extra to your oil and then reweigh before you mix. HTH!


----------



## DottieF. (Sep 25, 2010)

Don't waste perfectly good fresh basil on soap. None of the scent will come through (and don't add fresh basil to the soap itself. It will turn black). HTH Dottie


----------



## SudsyKat (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds unanimous - Pesto it is!!


----------



## IanT (Sep 26, 2010)

SudsyKat said:
			
		

> Sounds unanimous - Pesto it is!!




toooootally agree with everyone else!!... 

On another note... got a good recipe for Pesto???

Check this:

(Okay in true Italian form there are no measures... you just gotta judge it by consistency since everyone likes it a bit different, but I LOOOOVE mine to be nice n' chunky.)


About to handfuls of Basil leaves washed, trimmed of stems.[/*:m:28clcuop]
A handful of Pinoli Nuts [/*:m:28clcuop]
A few pinches of fresh chopped parsley[/*:m:28clcuop]
About a two handfuls of parmigiana cheese[/*:m:28clcuop]
Two or Three cloves of fresh garlic (dont use the preminced) chopped[/*:m:28clcuop]
Fresh Cracked Black Pepperto taste (Dont add salt.. the cheese is salty enough on its own)[/*:m:28clcuop]
[*]And of course, Olive Oil... Only Extra Virgin... GOT TO BE GREEEEEEEN 


put it all in a food processor (I usually crush the pinoli nuts a bit in a ziplock before adding just in case... and let it pulse 2-4 times until you get it to the consistency you like....

Sometimes I add a little of my secret ingredient: Worcester Sauce...mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


so now that you know my secret pesto recipe dont tell anyone or ill have to kill ya   8) 

Enjoy!!!!


Goes best with  fresh artisan breads nice n toasted to be crispy... mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Chris-2010 (Sep 26, 2010)

I use sweet basil essential oil.

I grind up rosemary, parsley, mint, etc. for solids, textures and colors.  (For some odd reason, I haven't yet ground up basil for soap, though I have some blue basil growing in my front garden.)


----------



## orangeblossom (Oct 23, 2010)

I"m wondering if everyone who has replied has tried using fresh basil infused oil and that is how you know that it won't come through or if it's just what you are assuming or have heard elsewhere.
  (I'm in the middle of a test batch of basil soap.)


----------



## jeffsangie (Nov 24, 2010)

could you use dried basil or other dried herbs for color and to make the soap look pretty?  If so would I add this after trace?


----------



## paillo (Nov 24, 2010)

jeffsangie said:
			
		

> could you use dried basil or other dried herbs for color and to make the soap look pretty?  If so would I add this after trace?



for a late-summer soap i made fresh tomato basil soap (fresh tomatoes from my garden, pureed as all the liquid in the soap) a little pink clay just in case, and rosemary fragrance oil. i pressed a layer of dried basil from my garden on top. and i mixed in a little dried basil in one end of the loaf just to see what it did -- it turned black. but the rest of it was lovely, and the aromatic basil layer on top was a really nice addition. hope this helps and that i didn't hijack your thread!


----------



## Northland Naturals (Nov 25, 2010)

ian, i love how you always bring a flair to these threads!  i have a massive thai basil plant that i just can't seem to kill and now i have a nice pesto recipe too  thanks.

i'm with the group, fresh herbs don't make it through, but basil EO might and FO definitely will.  i like nature's garden basil FO, but then it's the only one i've tried.

good luck with the pesto and the soap!

off to cook a tofurkey...


----------

